# AMH test results anyone?



## ckylesworld

I am 35 and just got my AMH test results back. It was 2.31 ng/ml (american scale). They said that was good. I was so worried. I feel like well there is still a chance :)

Anyone else have there amh tested? and what was your number?


----------



## PositiveUs

That is a great number. Mine is 0.43 and 0.39 much to my dismay. I am 39. It totally sucks. Be happy yours is so high!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## ckylesworld

Thanks so much. I have heard of others conceiving with numbers like yours. :dust::dust: to all of us :flower:

I had a HSG done today and the right tube was perfect and the left tube might have had some blockage he said, but its all clear now. I have heard that after a hsg you are 30% more fertile (I can only pray that is true)


----------



## Rose38

Hello,
Yours sound GREAT.
I am 38.5 so 3 or more years older than you and mine was 6.6 on Australian scale which converts to .92 on your scale so was told not good and very low.
However my Doctor wants me to redo it in 3 months and thinks there might be an error and he wants it done at his lab. My FSH was low.
He still wants me to try naturally for 3 or so cyles and then if no BFP to redo that test and some others and go back and see him.

Good luck on your BFP - you have lots of nice eggies!!

p,s on your chance - I think with that result you have a very good chance. :)


----------



## Briss

is there any connection between FSH and AMH? some of you ladies have low FSH which is great but then end up with low AMH? should it not be the same: low FSH = high AMH and vice versa? I have high FSH and kind of scared to do AMH, cant bare any more bad news


----------



## tearbb21

Hey girls. Do you mind if I join? I am 27 and my AMH is .91. FSH is 9.3. I already have a 9 month old son who was conceived 4 months after going off pill. We are now trying for baby#2...its been 3 months. Went to the doc and that is when I got all my blood tests done. She wants to do injectables with iui and says my AMH is bad and that I got lucky with my son. I have been charting and I ovulate every month. I know my AMH is low for my age but do you think my doc is being a bit of an alarmist or is it really that bad? Should we be aggressive about this and do iui with injectables?


----------



## Briss

my understanding of your results is that you have better chance of conceiving naturally than via assisted conception, that's all.

I asked my GP for AMH test and she said they are not reliable that's why they do not usually refer their patients for this test. not sure where to go from here really


----------



## GreenOrchid

Hi Ladies :flower: I had AMH tested today - waiting on results in the next couple of days so fingers crossed. Also had pelvic ultrasound which found 6 antral follicles in left ovary, and unfortunately didn't assess antral follicles in right ovary due to what appeared to be huge mass of endo blocking everything else. So I'm a little nervous because 6 antral follies isn't great. Have any of you had an antral follicle count?


----------



## vkj73

ckylesworld said:


> Thanks so much. I have heard of others conceiving with numbers like yours. :dust::dust: to all of us :flower:
> 
> I had a HSG done today and the right tube was perfect and the left tube might have had some blockage he said, but its all clear now. I have heard that after a hsg you are 30% more fertile (I can only pray that is true)

What is an AMH test?
BTW, I had an HSG test done in June 2009. We conceived our first in September 2009!

Good luck!
:dust:


----------



## shar13

hey ladies had my amh tested a couple weeks ago, im 27 and have a amh of .27, i could tear up everytime i think about it. my dr. thinks im starting menopause early :( we shall see.


----------



## Ambivalent

I'm 34 and my amh test came back 0.42. We' ttc our first and have already had 3 confirmed and possibly 4 mc. No idea where to go from here. 

For those of you with low levels, what do your doctors recommend? I am seeing mine on Wednesday so will report back.


----------



## Hoping for b

Hi, I am 31 and have an AMH of only .07 (doctor said it should be 16), also only have 3 follicles on left and none on right. I am really shocked. It would be great to hear what your doctor recommends or to hear any success stories with such low numbers.

Many thanks


----------



## Ambivalent

Hi everybody, 

Here's what my doctors said about my amh levels: at 0.42 they are much too low for someone my age. Since my FSH is in the middle of the normal range, it isnt a worry now and it shouldn't mean anything for the quality of the egggs, but I am running out of time. I've been told in no uncertain terms that I cannot afford to wait. 

As a consequence, I am doing every test in the book in one go to figure out why i keep miscarrying and if it turns out to be chromosomal I will need to have IVF with genetic testing. 

The good news is that if unlike me, you dont have a history of mc, you should be fine as long as the rest of your hormone profile is good and you don't delay. I.e. it is just a question of quantities, not quality.


----------



## Hoping for b

Thanks for that. It's good to know that it's not all bad news.
Do you know if the low AMH could just be temporary?


----------



## Ambivalent

No, unfortunately once it is low it is not going back up again.


----------



## notrustyyet

My AMH was close to ZERO (US Scale)...posted this on B&B "CoQ10 key to preg older moms..."

I'm exacyly 43.7 years young, and I'm so excited to be finally posting (though I wonder if I should be on an over 40 TTC site 'cause I have TONS of tips/supplement advice/what I did differently etc. to share??? I have been trying for a second child for about 1 1/2 years. Just got my BFP 3 days ago, at 12 DPO using FRER and got an instant line almost as dark as control. took 2 more tests w/in a few hours and a digital and it said Pregnant +. digital tests aren't as sensitive. so good HcG level!

Going to OB in 2 days to get RX for Prog suppositories to replace the very concentrated Natpro Prog. cream and Progon B caps I have been taking for low progesterone. My OB refused last summer to give me progesterone despite my premenstrual spotting/shorted luteal phases. Prior to TTC at age 42, periods shortened from clockwork 28/29 day cycles to 24-26 day cycles and lighter bleeding/less days. My OB said it's bunk, progesterone won't help me, but IF I somehow miraculously got a BFP at my AMA, she would then give me progesterone suppositories to ease my mind.....

Praying I defy the odds again and don't miscarry.


Me 43.7 years DOR, (AMH close to zero, 0.16 ng/mL) but FSH good, 5.04
DH 53 
DD 12
Chemical Pregnancy 2/2012


----------



## esah

I've looked at a lot of posts and articles and keep seeing different information. I'm 35 and my AMH is 8, FSH 6.6, Estradiol 46. Dr. said these were good numbers but from what I can tell AMH of 8 is either low for my age or on the other scale too high, suggesting possible PCOS. I've actually seen it too higher or too low on both scales - confused! If anyone can clear this up, I would appreciate it.


----------



## GreenOrchid

Finally got my AMH results - 2.1, which is average or above average for my age (35) on the American scale. But...HSG tomorrow and I'm terrified my tubes will be blocked due to endo. If that's the case we will jump right into IVF.


----------



## GreenOrchid

esah said:


> I've looked at a lot of posts and articles and keep seeing different information. I'm 35 and my AMH is 8, FSH 6.6, Estradiol 46. Dr. said these were good numbers but from what I can tell AMH of 8 is either low for my age or on the other scale too high, suggesting possible PCOS. I've actually seen it too higher or too low on both scales - confused! If anyone can clear this up, I would appreciate it.

I'm guessing your AMH is on the scale that uses higher values, because that would be really really high otherwise. It converts to an AMH of a little over 1 on the scale that uses lower numbers, which is fine for your age according to my FS. They told me anything over 1 is fine. BUT please don't take my word for it - check with your doctor to be sure.


----------



## manuiti

I've got AMH of 0.2 on the US scale and I'm 9 weeks naturally pregnant! However, that is after an IVF cycle which did work but we sadly lost both.


----------



## tearbb21

Manuiti that is fantastic! Congrats on your pregnancy!


----------



## TWINKLES80

Not sure if this thread is still alive but hoping one of you have an ml chart for amh and fsh?

I googled galore but found completely different scales?

Thanks!


----------



## tearbb21

I don't have a chart but are you in the UK or the US? Find out what your doc is using. For the US anything below a "1" in considered "low AMH".


----------



## TWINKLES80

tearbb21 said:


> I don't have a chart but are you in the UK or the US? Find out what your doc is using. For the US anything below a "1" in considered "low AMH".

Hi Tear bb: 

I'm in the US and mine is a 1.07.. so i guess my results aren't that great =(. Thank you.


----------

